# Modular (manufactured) homes



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Really a cheap manufactured home, not to mention at least 25 years old. Get a call few months ago about repairing where all the batten strips were removed and to tape and turn all the walls into smooth walls. My first instinct was do as I always do and run the other way. The second instinct was to try to talk my way out of it with the owner which is also a owner of a sizable construction company which gives me min. of $90,000.00 of work a year for the the last ten years, explaining not a good idea to tape over the 1/4" rock with vinyl over that and god only knows how many layers of paint on top of that. That didn't go over big with him because he mention that I have many times taped over painted walls when doing repairs and remodels for him. I guess he had a point (damn it anyhow). The third and final instinct was to over price it so he would decide it wasn't worth it, dang it that was a flop also, so no way of getting around it but just grit my teeth and do it. Well it was done looks great but I told myself that was the last time, until again wouldn't you know he liked it so much he referred my to another client. Went looked at it told them I really was not interested and was booked up for a few months. They didn't seem to mind the wait so again hoping for a overpriced job that may discourage them into looking for another drywall contractor , lets keep our fingers crossed and hope he does because i think I am overbooked for more than a few months.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I despise working on them too Silver...I only take them on as fill ins between houses [real houses] I have a g/c that has many rentals alot of them are modulars ..When he buys one used I get to prep it out for paint...After the last one I told him no more..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> I despise working on them too Silver...I only take them on as fill ins between houses [real houses] I have a g/c that has many rentals alot of them are modulars ..When he buys one used I get to prep it out for paint...After the last one I told him no more..


 Whats that a ******* rv?:lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Everybody gotta live somewhere!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Really a cheap manufactured home, not to mention at least 25 years old. Get a call few months ago about repairing where all the batten strips were removed and to tape and turn all the walls into smooth walls. My first instinct was do as I always do and run the other way. The second instinct was to try to talk my way out of it with the owner which is also a owner of a sizable construction company which gives me min. of $90,000.00 of work a year for the the last ten years, explaining not a good idea to tape over the 1/4" rock with vinyl over that and god only knows how many layers of paint on top of that. That didn't go over big with him because he mention that I have many times taped over painted walls when doing repairs and remodels for him. I guess he had a point (damn it anyhow). The third and final instinct was to over price it so he would decide it wasn't worth it, dang it that was a flop also, so no way of getting around it but just grit my teeth and do it. Well it was done looks great but I told myself that was the last time, until again wouldn't you know he liked it so much he referred my to another client. Went looked at it told them I really was not interested and was booked up for a few months. They didn't seem to mind the wait so again hoping for a overpriced job that may discourage them into looking for another drywall contractor , lets keep our fingers crossed and hope he does because i think I am overbooked for more than a few months.


Two words skim coating.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got 3 words about modular or "kit" homes: HATE. HATE. HATE.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

evolve991 said:


> I've got 3 words about modular or "kit" homes: HATE. HATE. HATE.


I would rather have a modular home on 2 acres with a huge ass pull barn. Then a 900 square-foot bungalow where you can reach out and touch your neighbors.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> I've got 3 words about modular or "kit" homes: HATE. HATE. HATE.


 

Three more words. Run,run,run.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

super rocker said:


> Three more words. Run,run,run.


From scratch for just a patch we got it covered. We take the job's most people run from. They're the easiest to make a profit on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> From scratch for just a patch we got it covered. We take the job's most people run from. They're the easiest to make a profit on.


 You plaster modular homes:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What's wrong with modular homes? That's where I cut my teeth! I know the homes we did weren't perfect, but considering the time constraints and materials we had to use, I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> What's wrong with modular homes? That's where I cut my teeth! I know the homes we did weren't perfect, but considering the time constraints and materials we had to use, I thought they were pretty good.


 I will start on one your babys tomorrow Fr8train....To be honest ..after the speck home I finished up today ..This reno is a welcome site for sore eyes...:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Gordie......poly on the ceiling!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You plaster modular homes:blink:


No plastering in the trailer park.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> No plastering in the trailer park.


 I work where ever work is...middle class ..rich... po folk.. makes no never mind to me . Iv'e been at this long enough to read people.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I work where ever work is...middle class ..rich... po folk.. makes no never mind to me . Iv'e been at this long enough to read people.


Same here. I find the higher end of town to be more stressful mud,dust, dump site, and driving to the gas station to use the restroom. I like the people in the country they offer water, pop, even beer for lunch. And they both pay the same.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Same here. I find the higher end of town to be more stressful mud,dust, dump site, and driving to the gas station to use the restroom. I like the people in the country they offer water, pop, even beer for lunch. And they both pay the same.


 Work is work...My motto is..Don't turn nothing down:thumbup: If you take on too much expect a chewing out once in a while:yes:
And while there bitching at you ,,,,just remember ,,,you got work.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Work is work...My motto is..Don't turn nothing down:thumbup: If you take on too much expect a chewing out once in a while:yes:
> And while there bitching at you ,,,,just remember ,,,you got work.


If you don't do it your competer will. I guess it is better to get bitched at then to be bitching you got no work.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You plaster modular homes:blink:


BTW I live in a modular home on 2 acres with a huge pole barn.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> Hey Gordie......poly on the ceiling!!!


 haha make sure you keep the corners pulled out the bunched plastic can break your corners or just cause a stupid gap when doing the walls:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> BTW I live in a modular home on 2 acres with a huge pole barn.


 My dad bought 2 acres a couple years back to retire on we redid an old mobile i did the drywall over all the old crap didn't think it would work but he's got it lookin great wish i lived in the country instead of the city.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gordie said:


> My dad bought 2 acres a couple years back to retire on we redid an old mobile i did the drywall over all the old crap didn't think it would work but he's got it lookin great wish i lived in the country instead of the city.


The country is nice. Moved from urban area to country and wouldn't move back. We shoot guns have Bon fires and ride atvs out here. 

Still haven't skim coated my texture ceilings yet. The Shoe makes goes barefoot I guess.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

View attachment 6837
A close match... It's just a rental ...so:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> A close match... It's just a rental ...so:whistling2:


Very nice, looks like a spray from a pony pump. Good job.


----------

